# RIP Shadow



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry for your heartbreaking losses :hug:

If your family does not plan to get another horse, pony or even donkey to keep Daisy company, a goat or goats could help. 

I knew a Saddlebred show mare that was so nervous alone in her stall that her owner got her a pigmy goat to live with her. They would be turned out in a paddock together for part of the day, and she would become frantic if the goat got out of her sight.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss  My mare was kept with someone's milk goats before they moved and we got her. I'm sure it depends from horse to horse but she did really well with them as companions.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. I also had a horse named Shadow that I bought as an unhandled filly. I kept her all her life, and we also lost her to colic in her old age. My heart aches for you. I still miss my beloved Shadow very much.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

This is always hard to read, even though I never met you or your horse. I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry that Shadow is gone. It is never easy.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this, it's so hard to let them go. Run like the wind Shadow.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss...
The greatest gift you could give Shadow was to let her go when she was in pain and the vet could not make it better...
Soar the heavens with the angels guiding you Shadow...run free, run with the wind.
Hugs...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Ollie13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Your pony runs with an awesome herd in the clouds now.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

So sorry to hear about Shadow. There's never really a good time for this to happen but I'm glad you all could be with her. May God bring you peace and a nice companion for Daisy.


----------

